# Rebuilt Tecumseh carb leaking gas with engine off



## itachipirate (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey everyone, I recently bought a 5hp Ariens Tecumseh snowblower not running on craigslist for $80. I went to open up the carb, and the main bolt that holds on the float bowl and contains the jet adjustment needle snapped in half (Pictures below.) After getting the float bowl off I found out the carb was full of what looked like road salt, and the reason it wouldn't run was that the needle was stuck in the needle valve pretty badly. I had to hammer in a flathead screwdriver into the broken bolt and twist it out, the threads were fine but I think I may have done a little damage to the main jet. I got a carb rebuild kit (For this specific model of carb) and put it a new needle, float bowl gasket, needle valve gasket/seal, air mixture screw, and main bolt/jet and adjustment screw. It runs really nice (for some reason it even runs when the throttle is fully closed) but for some reason dumps gas out of the air intake whenever the engine is stopped (Pics below) I think the issue may be that I screwed up the main jet a bit, but it doesn't seem removable. (Maybe what I'm describing isn't a jet) Pictures should provide a lot more info.

(IMG 3)
It's leaking from that bottom hole facing horizontally towards the choke, but only when the engine is off. 

(IMG 1)
This is the broken bolt that was stuck in there before I removed it

(IMG 2)
After broken bolt is removed. This is the thing I described as the main jet, that little brass colored hole. It looks a little chewed up and I think that may be my problem, what is it called and can I replace it without getting a whole new carb? Thanks everyone! I really appreciate your help


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Without the model and spec number of the engine I can't say for sure, but the part you are referring to (nozzle) I don't think is replaceable on this model carburetor. Newer ones are plastic/nylon and can be removed and replaced. 

Some Tecumseh replacement carburetors are available new on ebay and are dirt cheap, others not so much. The engine numbers will pretty much decide on the best way to proceed.


----------



## itachipirate (Jun 2, 2015)

30yearTech said:


> Without the model and spec number of the engine I can't say for sure, but the part you are referring to (nozzle) I don't think is replaceable on this model carburetor. Newer ones are plastic/nylon and can be removed and replaced.
> 
> Some Tecumseh replacement carburetors are available new on ebay and are dirt cheap, others not so much. The engine numbers will pretty much decide on the best way to proceed.


Ah man, I was really hoping to not have to buy a new carburetor. The engine model number is h50-65226h


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ebay has this one as a direct replacement

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TECUMSEH-CA...ash=item43d3baffb1:g:TCcAAOxyhS9TiZT1&vxp=mtr

A much cheaper alternative would be this one, although the choke lever looks different it should still work.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARBURETOR-...t-Sale-Fast-/251931796587?hash=item3aa84e246b


----------

